# Powdertec (Alloy Wheel Refurbishment)



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I had been meaning to do this for some time so after having a look at different companies and getting some recommendation from people on here I decided to put my wheels in to get refurbished.

This is my first car so scraps and kerbing was to be expected. Here is what they looked like before they went in.



















As you can seen some pretty deep scrapes and in need to a good tidy up.

Some in they went on Monday morning 9AM and they were collected on Wednesday morning 9AM. I was really impressed with how little time it took them to refurbish them.

Once I got the back I set about protecting them

AG SPR
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant (2 Coats with curing time)
CG Wheel Guard (2 Coats with curing time)

So here at the finished results



















The wheels have really good flake on them










So over all I am really impressed with the results. Great finish and great service all for £40 per wheel :thumb:

Highly recommended!

Powdertec
40 Houston Street
Glasgow
G5 8RS 
Lanarkshire

Tel: 0141 420 6063


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice one mate, these wheels looking damn good there. :thumb:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Did they do your centre caps to match, i have the same wheels!


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Very Nice.

I love the finish and the flake is showing up nicely.

:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow, talk about a blast from the past lol



OCDMike said:


> Did they do your centre caps to match, i have the same wheels!


The wheels were powder coated to match the original colour so there was no need to re-paint the centres.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cracking, pics on the car?


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

I've never found a powercoater that can match the colour...Imo spraying is the best option! But yours certainly look nice.


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

nice one mate,very professional job.did you get loan set while they were in?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

joe_0_1 said:


> Cracking, pics on the car?














SCOTIA said:


> nice one mate,very professional job.did you get loan set while they were in?


They don't offer loan wheels AFAIK, but luckily a friend had a spare set from his Corsa so I used then for a few days.

Turn around was pretty quick. Dropped of Monday morning and collected on Wednesday morning.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome!!

Off topic - did you fix that boulder that hot your car?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

joe_0_1 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Off topic - did you fix that boulder that hot your car?


Thanks, I love that picture of the SXI, it was a great first car.

Yeah, I managed to get it sorted, a local bodyshop did if for £30 and they did a great job of it :thumb:


----------

